# Feeling uneasy weird during pregnancy help



## CJDMOM3109

*So everything started with me when I found out the gender of the baby, it's a girl, I have always wanted a girl, this is my last pregnancy since dh and I have one son together and he has a son from a previous marriage. well idk how to explain this, but every time I pick something up for the nursery I get like a sick feeling in my stomach, I guess you can say like a nervous stomach type thing, Idk how to explain it, it's like I want to completely avoid doing anything for baby because I'm scared that's my body telling me something bad is going to happen. I do suffer from anxiety & some slight depression, but I just can't shake the thought that I won't be coming home with my daughter, even when people talk about her arrival I get a nervous stomach almost like I want to puke. It's so very strange since I haven't had this with my first, I was blissfully ignorant to any possibility of anything going wrong. 

I believe this all started when I read stories of mothers going into labor and finding out that their little ones passed away the day before and that scares me, and makes me feel like it's bound to happen to me. setting things up for the baby throws me into a whirl of emotions, and I again get that sick feeling in my stomach.When people say her name I feel this way also.

the best way I can describe it, is when you found out your bf has been cheating on you, or that he doesn't want to be with you anymore, I associated it with that feeling because back when I was younger I'd get that feeling, and the thought of them being with someone else made me sick.

Also the closer to my due date the more scared and worried I get since I can't even Imagine myself giving birth or even looking at her )= 



So please if you have felt this way please help ease my mind!! I'd love to hear POSITIVE stories since I'm only three weeks away from my induction date and can't handle hearing anything negative. Thank you all so very much and please pray for us!*


----------



## CJDMOM3109

anyone?


----------



## CJDMOM3109

help please


----------



## MissFox

talk to your care provider. i had a friend have a still birth right after i got my bfp and my cousin also had a stillbirth shortly after i had my daughter. i'm a wreck this pregnancy and having a really hard time bonding with this baby.

good luck. it is hard stuff being pregnant.


----------



## sevenofnine

^^^ Not very helpful... lol.

I always had a picture of doom in my mind throughout my pregnancy. I, like you, didn't even like saying or hearing her name because I was afraid something bad would happen.

I was often depressed and always thought the worst. I honestly don't have any advice, but just wanted to say I understand. 

If it helps make you feel better, my labor went wonderfully and my baby very healthy despite me feeling like the worst was going to happen.



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CJDMOM3109

sevenofnine said:


> ^^^ Not very helpful... lol.
> 
> I always had a picture of doom in my mind throughout my pregnancy. I, like you, didn't even like saying or hearing her name because I was afraid something bad would happen.
> 
> I was often depressed and always thought the worst. I honestly don't have any advice, but just wanted to say I understand.
> 
> If it helps make you feel better, my labor went wonderfully and my baby very healthy despite me feeling like the worst was going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.

Awe you're too sweet thank you so much for writing this. It does make me feel better! I really hope things turn out ok and it's just me being depressed and anxious. Did you feel disconnected. And did you have a hard time buying things?


----------



## CJDMOM3109

MissFox said:


> talk to your care provider. i had a friend have a still birth right after i got my bfp and my cousin also had a stillbirth shortly after i had my daughter. i'm a wreck this pregnancy and having a really hard time bonding with this baby.
> 
> good luck. it is hard stuff being pregnant.


Yea me too.


----------



## sevenofnine

CJDMOM3109 said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ Not very helpful... lol.
> 
> I always had a picture of doom in my mind throughout my pregnancy. I, like you, didn't even like saying or hearing her name because I was afraid something bad would happen.
> 
> I was often depressed and always thought the worst. I honestly don't have any advice, but just wanted to say I understand.
> 
> If it helps make you feel better, my labor went wonderfully and my baby very healthy despite me feeling like the worst was going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Awe you're too sweet thank you so much for writing this. It does make me feel better! I really hope things turn out ok and it's just me being depressed and anxious. Did you feel disconnected. And did you have a hard time buying things?Click to expand...

Yes... I did feel disconnected. I never did want to buy anything. I would get oddly depressed if I thought about buying anything... it would make me feel sick to my stomach!

To be quite honest, I never really did buy anything. Just one outfit and things we needed.

I felt a lot better after she was born, and after the baby blues faded. Please don't worry if within the first few weeks after she's born you feel miserable and depressed even more... I got the baby blues 5 days after Annika was born and cried for 4 hours straight one day!! Once my hormones started returning to normal, I felt a lot better.


----------



## clairebear0

CJDMOM3109 said:


> *So everything started with me when I found out the gender of the baby, it's a girl, I have always wanted a girl, this is my last pregnancy since dh and I have one son together and he has a son from a previous marriage. well idk how to explain this, but every time I pick something up for the nursery I get like a sick feeling in my stomach, I guess you can say like a nervous stomach type thing, Idk how to explain it, it's like I want to completely avoid doing anything for baby because I'm scared that's my body telling me something bad is going to happen. I do suffer from anxiety & some slight depression, but I just can't shake the thought that I won't be coming home with my daughter, even when people talk about her arrival I get a nervous stomach almost like I want to puke. It's so very strange since I haven't had this with my first, I was blissfully ignorant to any possibility of anything going wrong.
> 
> I believe this all started when I read stories of mothers going into labor and finding out that their little ones passed away the day before and that scares me, and makes me feel like it's bound to happen to me. setting things up for the baby throws me into a whirl of emotions, and I again get that sick feeling in my stomach.When people say her name I feel this way also.
> 
> the best way I can describe it, is when you found out your bf has been cheating on you, or that he doesn't want to be with you anymore, I associated it with that feeling because back when I was younger I'd get that feeling, and the thought of them being with someone else made me sick.
> 
> Also the closer to my due date the more scared and worried I get since I can't even Imagine myself giving birth or even looking at her )=
> 
> 
> 
> So please if you have felt this way please help ease my mind!! I'd love to hear POSITIVE stories since I'm only three weeks away from my induction date and can't handle hearing anything negative. Thank you all so very much and please pray for us!*

Sounds like you are suffering from severe anxiety! For one, the belief you are having is that you predict the future and that is superstitious. Lots of people do this on small scales and some people do this on large scales. I would consider what you are describing a large scale because it is affecting your overall happiness.

What is logically happening in your brain is that you are convincing yourself that when you get nervous it is predicting something in the future. But there is an emotional component too that is creating a pattern of emotional reaction when this thought enters your mind. The facts: VERY VERY low chance of what you are describing will happen. The feeling you are having will not affect the outcome one way of another, meaning, if you feel this it is not going to cause something bad to happen. So what to do about it?

Take a few breaths and you will want to find some mantra for yourself to help calm down. Something like, "enjoying this moment will not cause harm to my baby" or "being really exciting is not a bad thing" or "this feeling is not predicting the future"....whatever strikes your chord.

Can you sign up for yoga? Yoga will help you to be more in the moment, this moment and not the future fears. Anxiety is all about the future and the unknown, but this very moment is exciting and wonderful and you can enjoy it because if you dont it will pass and you dont get it back.

Enjoy your happiness! Enjoy your excitement! Enjoy the moments, and when fear settles in just take a breath and tell yourself, "hello fear" and then tell yourself the mantra you choose.


----------



## sevenofnine

clairebear0 said:


> CJDMOM3109 said:
> 
> 
> *So everything started with me when I found out the gender of the baby, it's a girl, I have always wanted a girl, this is my last pregnancy since dh and I have one son together and he has a son from a previous marriage. well idk how to explain this, but every time I pick something up for the nursery I get like a sick feeling in my stomach, I guess you can say like a nervous stomach type thing, Idk how to explain it, it's like I want to completely avoid doing anything for baby because I'm scared that's my body telling me something bad is going to happen. I do suffer from anxiety & some slight depression, but I just can't shake the thought that I won't be coming home with my daughter, even when people talk about her arrival I get a nervous stomach almost like I want to puke. It's so very strange since I haven't had this with my first, I was blissfully ignorant to any possibility of anything going wrong.
> 
> I believe this all started when I read stories of mothers going into labor and finding out that their little ones passed away the day before and that scares me, and makes me feel like it's bound to happen to me. setting things up for the baby throws me into a whirl of emotions, and I again get that sick feeling in my stomach.When people say her name I feel this way also.
> 
> the best way I can describe it, is when you found out your bf has been cheating on you, or that he doesn't want to be with you anymore, I associated it with that feeling because back when I was younger I'd get that feeling, and the thought of them being with someone else made me sick.
> 
> Also the closer to my due date the more scared and worried I get since I can't even Imagine myself giving birth or even looking at her )=
> 
> 
> 
> So please if you have felt this way please help ease my mind!! I'd love to hear POSITIVE stories since I'm only three weeks away from my induction date and can't handle hearing anything negative. Thank you all so very much and please pray for us!*
> 
> Sounds like you are suffering from severe anxiety! For one, the belief you are having is that you predict the future and that is superstitious. Lots of people do this on small scales and some people do this on large scales. I would consider what you are describing a large scale because it is affecting your overall happiness.
> 
> What is logically happening in your brain is that you are convincing yourself that when you get nervous it is predicting something in the future. But there is an emotional component too that is creating a pattern of emotional reaction when this thought enters your mind. The facts: VERY VERY low chance of what you are describing will happen. The feeling you are having will not affect the outcome one way of another, meaning, if you feel this it is not going to cause something bad to happen. So what to do about it?
> 
> Take a few breaths and you will want to find some mantra for yourself to help calm down. Something like, "enjoying this moment will not cause harm to my baby" or "being really exciting is not a bad thing" or "this feeling is not predicting the future"....whatever strikes your chord.
> 
> Can you sign up for yoga? Yoga will help you to be more in the moment, this moment and not the future fears. Anxiety is all about the future and the unknown, but this very moment is exciting and wonderful and you can enjoy it because if you dont it will pass and you dont get it back.
> 
> Enjoy your happiness! Enjoy your excitement! Enjoy the moments, and when fear settles in just take a breath and tell yourself, "hello fear" and then tell yourself the mantra you choose.Click to expand...

^^ True! I always felt like the worst would happen, but it never did. It's just lots of anxiety.

:hugs:


----------



## Whimsy82

I agree that it's anxiety. I suffer from anxiety as well. I'm actually struggling with it a lot this week.

I know the feeling you describe. It IS a hard feeling to describe and the worst is when you don't know WHY or WHERE it is coming from.

First, and this is advice I have had to take myself, stay away from the sad birthing stories. I don't know why we feel compelled to read them. The best I can think of is that you want to let yourself know that bad things CAN happen. But they do nothing to ease anxiety. They make things worse. A LOT worse.

Second, I think for someone who suffers from depression and anxiety, what you're feeling is normal. It's not good, necessarily but it's normal. 

When I start feeling like this, I lie in bed, put on comforting music and practice deep breathing. It works by taking your mind off things without focusing on anything in particular....like something going wrong in your pregnancy.

I've also told myself...if something goes wrong...it goes wrong. There is nothing I can do about it other than be as healthy as I can be. You know that saying "Worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do but gets you no where."

Really try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. There is always a chance even for the healthiest of women for something to go wrong but keep in mind that there is an even bigger chance that every thing will be fine and you'll look back and wonder why you did all that worrying in the first place ;)

:hugs:


----------



## sevenofnine

clairebear0 said:


> CJDMOM3109 said:
> 
> 
> *So everything started with me when I found out the gender of the baby, it's a girl, I have always wanted a girl, this is my last pregnancy since dh and I have one son together and he has a son from a previous marriage. well idk how to explain this, but every time I pick something up for the nursery I get like a sick feeling in my stomach, I guess you can say like a nervous stomach type thing, Idk how to explain it, it's like I want to completely avoid doing anything for baby because I'm scared that's my body telling me something bad is going to happen. I do suffer from anxiety & some slight depression, but I just can't shake the thought that I won't be coming home with my daughter, even when people talk about her arrival I get a nervous stomach almost like I want to puke. It's so very strange since I haven't had this with my first, I was blissfully ignorant to any possibility of anything going wrong.
> 
> I believe this all started when I read stories of mothers going into labor and finding out that their little ones passed away the day before and that scares me, and makes me feel like it's bound to happen to me. setting things up for the baby throws me into a whirl of emotions, and I again get that sick feeling in my stomach.When people say her name I feel this way also.
> 
> the best way I can describe it, is when you found out your bf has been cheating on you, or that he doesn't want to be with you anymore, I associated it with that feeling because back when I was younger I'd get that feeling, and the thought of them being with someone else made me sick.
> 
> Also the closer to my due date the more scared and worried I get since I can't even Imagine myself giving birth or even looking at her )=
> 
> 
> 
> So please if you have felt this way please help ease my mind!! I'd love to hear POSITIVE stories since I'm only three weeks away from my induction date and can't handle hearing anything negative. Thank you all so very much and please pray for us!*
> 
> Sounds like you are suffering from severe anxiety! For one, the belief you are having is that you predict the future and that is superstitious. Lots of people do this on small scales and some people do this on large scales. I would consider what you are describing a large scale because it is affecting your overall happiness.
> 
> What is logically happening in your brain is that you are convincing yourself that when you get nervous it is predicting something in the future. But there is an emotional component too that is creating a pattern of emotional reaction when this thought enters your mind. The facts: VERY VERY low chance of what you are describing will happen. The feeling you are having will not affect the outcome one way of another, meaning, if you feel this it is not going to cause something bad to happen. So what to do about it?
> 
> Take a few breaths and you will want to find some mantra for yourself to help calm down. Something like, "enjoying this moment will not cause harm to my baby" or "being really exciting is not a bad thing" or "this feeling is not predicting the future"....whatever strikes your chord.
> 
> Can you sign up for yoga? Yoga will help you to be more in the moment, this moment and not the future fears. Anxiety is all about the future and the unknown, but this very moment is exciting and wonderful and you can enjoy it because if you dont it will pass and you dont get it back.
> 
> Enjoy your happiness! Enjoy your excitement! Enjoy the moments, and when fear settles in just take a breath and tell yourself, "hello fear" and then tell yourself the mantra you choose.Click to expand...

^^ True! I always felt like the worst would happen, but it never did. It's just lots of anxiety.

:hugs:


----------



## MissFox

The Lady I started seeing for counseling sessions recommended Passion Flower tincture. It is supposed to be great for the 80% of people whole feel the benefits of it. It is pregnancyband nursing safe and very affordable. I took some this afternoon and I did notice a difference.


----------



## CJDMOM3109

sevenofnine said:


> CJDMOM3109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ Not very helpful... lol.
> 
> I always had a picture of doom in my mind throughout my pregnancy. I, like you, didn't even like saying or hearing her name because I was afraid something bad would happen.
> 
> I was often depressed and always thought the worst. I honestly don't have any advice, but just wanted to say I understand.
> 
> If it helps make you feel better, my labor went wonderfully and my baby very healthy despite me feeling like the worst was going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Awe you're too sweet thank you so much for writing this. It does make me feel better! I really hope things turn out ok and it's just me being depressed and anxious. Did you feel disconnected. And did you have a hard time buying things?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes... I did feel disconnected. I never did want to buy anything. I would get oddly depressed if I thought about buying anything... it would make me feel sick to my stomach!
> 
> To be quite honest, I never really did buy anything. Just one outfit and things we needed.
> 
> I felt a lot better after she was born, and after the baby blues faded. Please don't worry if within the first few weeks after she's born you feel miserable and depressed even more... I got the baby blues 5 days after Annika was born and cried for 4 hours straight one day!! Once my hormones started returning to normal, I felt a lot better.Click to expand...

wow that's crazy you felt the same way, was it your first girl? and I'm being induced on Monday at 8 a.m. and can't shake the feeling like something bad will happen during birth, it's getting worse and worse like I want to back out and not go through with it:nope: I hate feeling this way, but I feel like since everything is out of my control it's all going to turn out bad)=


----------



## sevenofnine

CJDMOM3109 said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJDMOM3109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ Not very helpful... lol.
> 
> I always had a picture of doom in my mind throughout my pregnancy. I, like you, didn't even like saying or hearing her name because I was afraid something bad would happen.
> 
> I was often depressed and always thought the worst. I honestly don't have any advice, but just wanted to say I understand.
> 
> If it helps make you feel better, my labor went wonderfully and my baby very healthy despite me feeling like the worst was going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Awe you're too sweet thank you so much for writing this. It does make me feel better! I really hope things turn out ok and it's just me being depressed and anxious. Did you feel disconnected. And did you have a hard time buying things?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes... I did feel disconnected. I never did want to buy anything. I would get oddly depressed if I thought about buying anything... it would make me feel sick to my stomach!
> 
> To be quite honest, I never really did buy anything. Just one outfit and things we needed.
> 
> I felt a lot better after she was born, and after the baby blues faded. Please don't worry if within the first few weeks after she's born you feel miserable and depressed even more... I got the baby blues 5 days after Annika was born and cried for 4 hours straight one day!! Once my hormones started returning to normal, I felt a lot better.Click to expand...
> 
> wow that's crazy you felt the same way, was it your first girl? and I'm being induced on Monday at 8 a.m. and can't shake the feeling like something bad will happen during birth, it's getting worse and worse like I want to back out and not go through with it:nope: I hate feeling this way, but I feel like since everything is out of my control it's all going to turn out bad)=Click to expand...

:hugs:

I don't think it's all that abnormal to have anxiety- even bad anxiety- about the birth. It's a huge thing! But just remember that you're in the BEST hands you could be in! When you read online, it makes it seem like everything bad happens to everyone, but for the most part everything goes smoothly. People just don't write about that stuff as much.

My friend had SUPER bad anxiety and was worried about EVERYTHING when she was finally admitted and in labor. They ended up giving her a labor-safe medication to help her anxiety levels and it did work for her. She was crying and hysterical and it was making her blood pressure rise because of it (nothing wrong- just because of the anxiety). Once she got the medication, she was much better. It helped smooth everything over so she could relax.

Talk to your doctor/midwife and tell them about your severe anxiety. Don't downplay it. Trust me- you won't have been the only one by far to suffer with it!!


----------



## Jin

I felt like this with my son and he is a healthy 15 month old  I think sometimes being on these forums can make you paranoid. I was convinced something would go wring all the way through and I really ruined my pregnancy for myself through worry. This will probably be my last pregnancy so I am determined to enjoy it this time round. Please stop worrying. Yes bad things can happen but in the grand scheme of things these things sre rare.


----------

